# Fuel Question



## Mookie (Mar 22, 2021)

Who knew that a guy with old motorcycles would have so many questions about an H motor Whizzer. The guy I bought it from said to add lead additive. Should I or shouldn't I ? I'm leaning towards yes only because lead would have been in the fuel when this motor was new. Hopefully my last question before I just fire it up and ride ! Thanks.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 22, 2021)

regular gas if fine


----------

